# Heidi and her new pals



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

To

1. Luna Charles and Heidi
2.Heidi, Luna and Charles

Poor Heidi is in a big molt at the moment. 3 weeks together now and all is well - as you would expect there is occasional bickering - but thankfully, no hen war! Getting them out of the cage to fly (without me forcing it) is my main challenge at the moment. 🙄 Also singing is not as prevalent as I would like, but it is still early days for the newbies to be 100% relaxed. Relaxed enough to squabble over the swings of course! Budgies, eh?! 🙂🙂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful flock! 

I hope Charles can hold his own with two strong ladies. *


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Beautiful flock!
> 
> I hope Charles can hold his own with two strong ladies. *


He is definitely number 3 in the pecking order! 🤐


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may need to get him a male friend!*


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Possibly! But he seems happy enough with the dynamic for now! 🤔🙂🙂


----------

